# Popcorn...is it good or bad??



## 22281 (Jul 12, 2005)

an easy question...what category does popcorn fall in...an eat food, an avoid when ibs-ing food or neither...?? Dianne


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Heather's site .. has popcorn on the insoluble fiber list rather than the soluble fiber list which is usually foods not to eat on their own (like one would popcorn), but to eat with other soluble fiber foods.Other factors may be how much grease you put on your popcorn. How much it bothers people may vary a lot.There really isn't a set "good for IBS" and "bad for IBS" set of rules that works the same for all IBSers. Some need a lot of fiber both soluble and insoluble to keep things moving and may find it helps with that. Other people don't tolerate much fiber of any kind. Much depends on which stool consistancy issues you tend to have and how your respond to fiber of various types, and even when something is generally good or generally bad there are always people who find any given food may be just the opposite for them.K.


----------



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

i think it depends... popcorn can give me lots of gas but i think the high fiber content helps with regularity


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

Love popcorn and corn on the cobb, but alas it does not love me anymore.I have been told by people who have have colonics that they find it still whole in the colon years later.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Mmmm, popcorn dripping with butter. It will cause cramps in less than an hour, I'll feel sick during the night and it usually blows through my system the next day...if I'm lucky. I rarely have it.Popcorn without butter usually doesn't cause me any problems. I usually have more problems with those dang kernels getting stuck in my teeth.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by ZigZagopcorn without butter usually doesn't cause me any problems. I usually have more problems with those dang kernels getting stuck in my teeth.


Heck me too! Fine without butter but those corn kernals, grr


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I love kettle corn, but any kind of popcorn gets me moving. SO I only eat it when I am going to be home the next day.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Microwave popcor is really really high in fat. It also depends on what you put on it.Plain popcorn is fiberous.Popcorn was a major trigger for me for years and years.However, when I finished HT for IBS, I ate it for a week straight every night and no symptoms just to see. Now I eat it all the time, almost every other night at least, I love it.Once in a great while it might upset me know, but I also eat something sugary sometimes to balance the salt along with it.







Foods are really indivdual triggers. But I really studied the popcorn issue for me for a while.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i hate popcorn (yes there are some foods i cant stand) but that stuff takes the biscuit, plus all the hard pointy stuff gets stuck in between my teeth.


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

Any kind of popcorn makes me feel like i have razor blades in my intestines within 10 mins of consumption. Love the stuff, but it hates me with a vengance!!!Lisa


----------



## 15534 (Aug 28, 2005)

Spooky, I was just thinking about getting some popcorn the other day. Don't care how fatty it is, I could do with putting some weight on. Along as it's free from dairy I'm ok.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

For me (IBS-D) popcorn seems to be a "good thing".


----------



## Iowagrad (Apr 25, 2002)

Two of the most genetically modified foods are corn and soy. (modified to resist bacteria, etc, even good ones!?) If I eat either of these I do organic. It has helped.


----------

